# long rental required in benidorm



## janette8788 (Feb 5, 2008)

hi there can anyone direct me to cheap long term rental in benidorm please i am looking to move to spain early september with my husband one bedroom apartment required for 11 months


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

janette8788 said:


> hi there can anyone direct me to cheap long term rental in benidorm please i am looking to move to spain early september with my husband one bedroom apartment required for 11 months


Try Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain


----------

